# Cyclocross tire question



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm converting a regular roadbike into an all-weather bike, and I want to put treaded cyclocross tires on them. However the cantilever brakes prevent me from putting on a 700 X 32C tire. The biggest I could probably fit would be a 700 X 28C. Anyone have any suggestions as to which tire would fit this situation? 
Thanks, 
J


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I think you mean caliper brake, as cantis are pretty standard on cross bikes.

I've never seen a 28c tire with as aggressive a tread as a standard cross tire. 

Do you intend to take this bike off road?


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I have run the 30mm width of these:
http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pvrprm/vredestein_premiato_cyclocross_clincher/pp.htm

On a road bike with regular brakes when doing cross races and riding in the snow. They fit just fine. Not sure if this is too aggressive of a tire for your need, and looks like stock is low (at least at biketiresdirect). 

I race the wider version on my Crossbike too.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, they're not straight pull brakes, like I saw on some other cross bikes. It's like a regular caliper brake on a roadbike. 
I might give the Vredestine Premiato tires a chance. They look good. 
What about these?
http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/bicy...=10&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=Specials
Or these Hutchinson Acrobats:
http://www.extrauk.co.uk/product/detail/Hutchinson/26''_Hybrid_Tyres/7439/


----------



## jch2112 (Feb 5, 2004)

I've got a pair of Continental Top Contacts on my cross bike. http://www.biketiresdirect.com/pcoclj/continental_top_contact/pp.htm

They are kinda like the old Avocet Cross tires with an inverse tread. I've ridden on crush and run gravel and packed dirt/pea gravel fire roads in my local state park with no problems. I had to go slower and pick the right line on the crush and run gravel, but I was never scared about the tire failing. 

They work well on the street too, but I found a distinct transition from the center "lug" to the outside "lugs" while cornering. It took me awhile to get used to it. I haven't noticed it off road.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Jayzonk said:


> Well, they're not straight pull brakes, like I saw on some other cross bikes. It's like a regular caliper brake on a roadbike.
> I might give the Vredestine Premiato tires a chance. They look good.
> What about these?
> http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/bicy...=10&tn_mainPoint=Fahrrad&tn_subPoint=Specials
> ...


The Acrobat only come in a 37c in 700s. Those 26" will not work, unless you are running disc brakes.

I guess I still have the question of why you need the aggressive tread of a cross tire as opposed to a treaded 28c.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> The Acrobat only come in a 37c in 700s. Those 26" will not work, unless you are running disc brakes.
> 
> I guess I still have the question of why you need the aggressive tread of a cross tire as opposed to a treaded 28c.


Really, I don't. I just wanted a tire that I could use in light snow and rain, and for cruising some dirt roads. What choices do I have?


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Schwalbe Marathon seems to come in skinnier sizes too, like 700 x 25C and 700 x 28C.
http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/bicycle/tour_city/produktgruppe/

Their cyclocross tyres only go down to 700 x 30C, and they look pretty knobby.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Jayzonk said:


> Really, I don't. I just wanted a tire that I could use in light snow and rain, and for cruising some dirt roads. What choices do I have?


Here's how I see it in my mind.
Snow = a medium tread. Probably something like a semi-slick or full knobby. If ice is involved, studded tires
Rain = a light tread designed to move water away from tire center
Dirt roads = really depends on the road. Is it hardpack? Loose?

I easily ride mixed surface bike paths on my 23s with a bit of a file tread. We're talking pavement, hardpack dirt, gravel, sand, etc. I'm certainly not cruising at 20 mph over some of the more sketchy stuff, but I am riding it. I think ideally a 25 or 28 would add some comfort to that terrain, but right now I have the 23s and they do just fine. Alot of it is about bike handling skill. 

First, I'd figure out the biggest tire your frame and fork can accommodate. Once you have a firm grip on that, look for a tire that will fit with the best tread you can find. There are so many nuanced options out there, you'll need to narrow them down.

Standard thinking is a larger volume tire will add comfort, but reduce your speed potential.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

perttime said:


> Schwalbe Marathon seems to come in skinnier sizes too, like 700 x 25C and 700 x 28C.
> http://www.schwalbe.com/gbl/en/bicycle/tour_city/produktgruppe/
> 
> Their cyclocross tyres only go down to 700 x 30C, and they look pretty knobby.


Marathons are a great commuter tire and could handle some conservative dirt road riding, but I found out pretty quick that the 25C version is no good if there is snow and ice on the road.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

Try the Kenda Kwick in a 30c, I run those on a road bike for cross.
light and cheap too.
they were $12 a tire at Nashbar


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I use to have some Ritchey Speedmax tires that were 28c. I think they ran smaller.
I don't think he makes them anymore though.
A good tire for what your lookiing for. Dig around on line and you might get lucky.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

The Marathons look good, but if they aren't suitable for snow, I think they're out. Maybe I can find some studded Nokians or Kendas. 
Kenda Kwik in 30C? Are they good in the snow? I'll see if that'll fit under the caliper. (BTW, this is a new bike still in the box, so I don't have a quick way of seeing what fits). It's too bad the fork doesn't have the mounts for calipers - I'd just toss the calipers and add Avid Shorty 4's or something.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

I think the skinniest studded Nokian is 700x35c
http://www.suomityres.fi/w106.html
Ultra Tour 2 comes in 700x32c. 
http://www.suomityres.fi/ut2.html
I've used the fatter 26er Ultra tour 2 on some snow and it was OK. Don't know how the skinny ones would behave. On ice and _very_ hard packed snow, studs is the only thing that _really_ gives you traction. On soft snow, studs make little difference.


----------



## camelbackkid (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been using the Schwalbe CX Pro 700x30c for 3 winters now and have been very happy. They work great in snow.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

pigpen said:


> I use to have some Ritchey Speedmax tires that were 28c. I think they ran smaller.
> I don't think he makes them anymore though.
> A good tire for what your lookiing for. Dig around on line and you might get lucky.


I traded the Marathons for Ritchey Speedmaxs, though in 32C since clearance was not an issue. I had much better luck, but width may have been part of that. I was able ride in up to ankle deep new snow as long as I took the corners conservatively.

If there is ice, studs are the only things that _might_ save you.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

camelbackkid said:


> I've been using the Schwalbe CX Pro 700x30c for 3 winters now and have been very happy. They work great in snow.


Do you have those set up under a set of caliper brakes, or do you have direct pull?


----------



## camelbackkid (Oct 23, 2007)

They are normal 105 calipers. It's an older frame built with more clearance, I think they used longer-reach calipers back then. I haven't tried them on my racing bike but I suspect they would rub during braking.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll have to check the clearance. The bike is still boxed, and I don't want to open it up yet. I suspect I'm going to have to find a 23 or a 25 with tread. Anybody know of one?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Jayzonk said:


> I'll have to check the clearance. The bike is still boxed, and I don't want to open it up yet. I suspect I'm going to have to find a 23 or a 25 with tread. Anybody know of one?


What kind of tread? Most will have some sort of light treading pattern to them. That won't really help you much in snow or loose dirt. 

What kind of bike do you have boxed up and awaiting these tires (brand, model, etc.)? That might help use determine what you have to work with.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

It's a Bianchi Via Nirone 7 (aluminum with carbon seatstays) with Shimano 105 and Ultegra on it. 
Yep, need something for slippery surfaces, like snow-covered roads (I'm in Canada).


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Jayzonk said:


> It's a Bianchi Via Nirone 7 (aluminum with carbon seatstays) with Shimano 105 and Ultegra on it.
> Yep, need something for slippery surfaces, like snow-covered roads (I'm in Canada).


Now we are getting somewhere. Based on the side shot on their website and that it comes stock with 23s, 25s or so max, I'd say. Doubt you'd even get a 28 in there.

As for road tires specific for snow/low traction surfaces in that size range, you may be somewhat out of luck. I'd probably look at stuff like the Conti 4-season or some of the rain tires out there. And I'd go for the biggest tire you have clearance for. Honestly, I think your skill level on the bike is going to be far more significant in you successfully riding this bike during the winter than the rubber revolving underneath you.

Out of curiousity, what finalized your purchase decision on this particular bike? Seems like an odd choice given the intended use.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend of mine is a retailer, and I got a good deal on it, so I picked it up thinking that I could modify it a bit, but now I'm wondering if it's a good idea. Can't put canti's on it b/c there are no mounts on the fork. And I don't have another fork to use either. 
But there is a tire in 23 to 25C that would be better than what's on it?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

jayzonk, i ran kendakwicks on a tri bike... almost got the clearnace to work with the carbon aero fork, but the knobs were mildly rubbing. switched to a road fork and it cleared fine. They run closer to 28c I find. of course, depends on what tire pressure you run. They ran ok on road brakes as well.

If you decide to go with those, let me know, I have a pair with only one ride, and I'm looking to clear it out for true cross tires. (from toronto as well)


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

I hear cyclocrossers sometimes shave the side knobs a little to make a tyre fit. Don't know if anything like that is possible in road sizes.


----------



## normalnorm (Jan 16, 2006)

tekkamaki said:


> Try the Kenda Kwick in a 30c, I run those on a road bike for cross.
> light and cheap too.
> they were $12 a tire at Nashbar



Not go off topic...but how do you like the Kenda Kwick tires.


----------



## Jayzonk (Aug 14, 2006)

OneGear said:


> jayzonk, i ran kendakwicks on a tri bike... almost got the clearnace to work with the carbon aero fork, but the knobs were mildly rubbing. switched to a road fork and it cleared fine. They run closer to 28c I find. of course, depends on what tire pressure you run. They ran ok on road brakes as well.
> 
> If you decide to go with those, let me know, I have a pair with only one ride, and I'm looking to clear it out for true cross tires. (from toronto as well)


Actually, I'm in Sask. I'll let you know if I need them. Sounds like they might work, actually.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

sure jay, just pm me.


----------



## dscarbs (Jul 3, 2004)

just wanting to revive this post.. Anyone else have success with the Kenda Kwiks on a road bike with Calipers? I know it's not ideal, but may join a friend of myne to do a cross race or two this year on my steel frame road bike if I can make them fit.. Just can't justify a new bike right now since dropping major $$ on a new mtn bike this year.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Stuff in the fattest Panaracer Pasela's that your brakes/fork can handle. Cheap, tough, and with a good bit of tread.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

The Kwicks work great in the dry stuff and cut through deep mud really well. Certainly a good option. They are kinda slow in soft grass bumpy sections and slick roots. Certainly a decent option.


----------

